# Electricity & Lp Gas Stuff



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, after one year of owning our Outback I finally sat down and read the instruction manual from the dealership. It explains a lot that I didn't really know and I thought I'd share. 
When we first bought it we RARELY flipped a breaker, but after a season of flipping breakers, the dealer replaced a breaker, the power cord and I reached a conclusion:
*YOU CAN"T PLUG EVERYTHING UP AND RUN IT!!!!!*
I really didn't know that it was such a big deal. I saw an outlet...I plugged something into it. Our dealer has a wonderful piece on this in the book they give you. I'll copy it below.
Now, also after pluggin in a $17.00 voltage meter in plain site, we can see the draw and when to plug/unplug something.
Also, it was a very cold weekend here and I ran the LP gas during the day when we were taking showers, and ran the electric at nite to keep the water warm, but turned it off during the day.
IN additon, I ran an extension cord from the campground 110 box, under the camper and plugged in the outside electric skillet/lights/and any outside stuff.
BELOW is a amperage summary and the cheat sheet from our awesome dealer Amerian RV in Olive Branch Mississipp, it really helped me to realize what I was dealing with and I thought I'd share with my fellow outbackers.
Hope this helps someone else. I didn't trip a breaker all weekend and felt a lot more in control of my camper.
Mark
Oh and met two more Outbackers from here in WEst Tennessee too!! And possibly solicited ANOTHER!! hahaha.

*30-amp service is 120V service limited to a total draw of 30 amps. The power cord from the RV is three pronged. 30-amp service is the most common in the RV industry and used widely in campgrounds throughout the United States.
With 30-amp service, any appliance in the RV can operate by itself. However,
due to the 30-amp limitations, you may not be able to run a certain group or all
appliances at the same time. 
Keep in mind that there is a limited supply of amps available to run all electrical loads. The converter draws up to 9 amps. The refrigerator draws 3 amps. If the air conditioner is turned on, the total load is now at 27 amps. There are now only 3 amps available to run anything else in the unit. If the electric water heater is turned on, a breaker is going to trip. In this instance, the water heater should be used on gas until the air conditioner is no longer needed. The refrigerator can also be switched to gas in order to free up amps for other appliances.*

09/16/04
APPLIANCE
AMPS USED

Converter (Depending on 12 Volt Load)
5-9

Convection Microwave
16

Microwave
10

Electric Water Heater
10

Roof Air Conditioner
13-15

Refrigerator
3-4

Washer/Dryer
10

110 Volt Light (2 - 60 Watt Bulbs)
1

TV or VCR
1

Curling Iron
3-4

Hair Dryer
: 
9

Space Heater
10-15

Toaster (2 Slice)
7-13

Coffee Maker _
.
7


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Are those numbers on the appliances provided by your dealer, or do you have all that in the Outback???

Good info. I knew the A/C, electric HW, Fridge, and Microwave were amp hungry, but I had no clue that the converter drew almost 10 amps. I've never had problem with blowing breakers, but then again, I usually use the gas for the HW, and rarely use the A/C. Other then that, only heavy draw thing we have is the toaster oven, and the microwave.

Thanks for posting.

Tim


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

No those are supplied by the dealer as a courtesy. 
Listen man, I did A/c, microwave, tv/dvd player, COFFEEMAKER, hairdryer (wife and daughter, not me LOL). Most anything. 
But this is a good summary and I thought everyone here would benefit. I am printing it off to leave in the camper. It's in a word format which cleans it up.
Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great info, thanks!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Mark, I was like you, I didn't know I could pull so many amps.







Living in the South this is something I need to watch very closely.









Good info and thanks for posting it.

Leon


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Mark, I was like you, I didn't know I could pull so many amps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some very helpful info. sunny Thanks for posting.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Or you cound just unplug everything (you are camping ya know) except heater (at night) and the batteries will last for a long time.









We hardly dent our batteries on weekend trips and I'll fire up the generator around the 4th-5th day for week trips.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good info, campntn!









That will be a handy list to keep around. Thanks!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

_"Oleeever. Mr. Haney at the RV dealership told us not to run the Air Conditioner when I plug in the griddle to make hots cakes. The Air Conditioner is a number 7 and the Griddle you see is a number 5, but they can't add up to more than 10. You can run the Griddle which is 5 and the Toaster which is 4, or the....."_


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

9 amps for the converter sounds high to me -- I've never heard of anything over 5. I wonder what type of unit they're using.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

In two seasons of camping, I have never had the pleasure of flipping a breaker. A/C is rarely, if ever, used when camping in the mountains. I suppose that diminishes our chances of overload.

Randy


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

good info..but what fun is having all those things without running 'em...


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

matty1 said:


> good info..but what fun is having all those things without running 'em...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE!! Run em, but do it judiciously. My best advice is get a cheap amp meter, leave it in the outlet and that way you'll know. 
Here was a beach scenario for example:
Electric waterheater (I was saving on LP gas) Use the electric, It's FREE!, save your gas...was my thoughts.
It's 97 degress..AC runs nearly 24-7
Kids hungry after beach, nuke a hot dog
Daughter wants to dry her hair
flip, reset
I take nap..coffee..coffeemaker
Started raining...let's watch a DVD!!
flip
flip flip reset
haha, a lil exaggerated, but you get the pic. If you live in more temperate regions then, it's probably not as big an issue. And it's not a big issue now that I know what I'm dealing with.
Mark


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> _"Oleeever. Mr. Haney at the RV dealership told us not to run the Air Conditioner when I plug in the griddle to make hots cakes. The Air Conditioner is a number 7 and the Griddle you see is a number 5, but they can't add up to more than 10. You can run the Griddle which is 5 and the Toaster which is 4, or the....."_
> [snapback]93196[/snapback]​


Very funny!






























But it's "Oleevah".


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

In 2 years of camping I have only had to flipped the breaker once so far

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There's a breaker?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have only flipped the breaker once in 2 years. Campsite breaker.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> I have only flipped the breaker once in 2 years. Campsite breaker.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]93576[/snapback]​


Same here only thrice









John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I guess my coffee maker pulls a lot of amps. I have to hit my GFI every morning to turn it on.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Those are max amps numbers. The actual amp draw while an appliance running is alot less.

As long as you don't turn everything on at exactly the same time your fine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> I guess my coffee maker pulls a lot of amps. I have to hit my GFI every morning to turn it on.
> [snapback]93860[/snapback]​


We bought a really nice Coleman coffee maker that sits over the propane stove. This works great and doesn't use any power!

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/...?releasenum=201


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > I guess my coffee maker pulls a lot of amps.Â I have to hit my GFI every morning to turn it on.
> ...


They work great jim








we had one but sold it to my SIL once we got the outback

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Or you cound just unplug everything (you are camping ya know) except heater (at night) and the batteries will last for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But . . . . . . but . . . . . but, does that mean your LCD widescreen and DVD player are 12 volt or do you use an inverter?







I bought a 400 watt inverter so I could run the LCD TV and DVD player off the battery. Then I only have to crank up the generator during meal times when I need the microwave. We really rough it when we dry camp.









Actually, I've become very spoiled with my TTs. In my popups I never camped with hookups and used the 12 volt and lanterns to supplement. BUT, I kinda like the amenities. Hey! We're in the same area as the real rough campers! We have a microwave while they are using the propane stove out in the rain.

When I use the generator in the summer and I'm using the AC (very rare while dry camping) I turn off the AC when I need the microwave. Everything else runs fine with it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same one we use. Just ask Don, he's usually walking around the campground and see's me sitting next to my colman stove drinking my morning coffee.









Matter of fact, I thought there was a picture that he took at the first NE rally showing just that, but I couldn't find it in the gallery.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

At least in Canada there is a Tim Horton's around every corner









We use a purk type coffee maker.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You mean this one Tim









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> You mean this one Tim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a coffe pot on the Drink Mixing/Beer Holder? How dare you!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That be it









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

THATS IT!

Actually, the coffee pot is on the outside cook center, if I remember correctly, the colman ran out of fuel that weekend, and I didn't have anymore with me. The colman stove does work better with that coffee pot, as it can get a good bit hotter then the outside or the inside stove for that matter.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> THATS IT!
> 
> Actually, the coffee pot is on the outside cook center, if I remember correctly, the colman ran out of fuel that weekend, and I didn't have anymore with me. The colman stove does work better with that coffee pot, as it can get a good bit hotter then the outside or the inside stove for that matter.
> 
> ...


They are awesome best investment I made when tent camping

don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> THATS IT!
> 
> Actually, the coffee pot is on the outside cook center, if I remember correctly, the colman ran out of fuel that weekend, and I didn't have anymore with me. The colman stove does work better with that coffee pot, as it can get a good bit hotter then the outside or the inside stove for that matter.
> 
> ...


Tim

You have to give that one to Don... he got you pretty good. I was LMAO.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I liked my 12 cup perk pot to make coffee but it was hit and miss on getting the perk time right. Always seemed to be too weak.

Now I have the Coleman stove top drip coffee maker and it is great. When I use it inside I lift the grill off the stove and place the coffee maker directly over the burner. Works faster cause I got to have my JAVA first thing or the plumbing doesn't work as well!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Boy, you learn something every day around here!! That coffee maker is the shnitz!
Very cool!

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > THATS IT!
> ...


I also remember getting a pretty good shot of you also









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> When I use it inside I lift the grill off the stove and place the coffee maker directly over the burner. Works faster...


I never thought of lifting the grill off the stove. I have used it on all three, and prefer the colman stove... It works great 'cause when camping, I'm usually up before everyone else, and that way, I just go outside, sit at the table, and enjoy the morning quiet....and the rising sun, with piping hot cup of joe.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > 'cause when camping, I'm usually up before everyone else, and that way, I just go outside, sit at the table, and enjoy the morning quiet....and the rising sun, with piping hot cup of joe.
> >
> > Tim
> > [snapback]94816[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> My favorite part of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you there John








Like having the coffee ready first thing in the morning








Thats way I sold mine to the SIL

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Thor









Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We bought a really nice Coleman coffee maker that sits over the propane stove. This works great and doesn't use any power!

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/...?releasenum=201









[snapback]93954[/snapback]​[/quote]

*** WARNING *** this is what we used and caught our wall on fire the first trip. We have the 25RSS with similar kitchen to your 28RSDS. The heat / flames shoot out the sides of this coffee maker and burned a 5 inch mark on the wall housing the fridge. The front and rear of the coffee maker is insulated but nothing on the sides. The smoke detector alarmed and we shut it down. Otherwise, we had no idea it was burning at the time. I have recent posts on protecting this area with some type of mod but looking for more solutions. I think its an issue having the stove so close to the wall to begin with that goes beyond this coffee maker. I would start a new thread because I think all owners with this kitchen set up in the 25RSS, 27RSDS, and 28RSDS should be aware of this problem but I am not familiar with posting pictures yet. We used the outside stove on day 2 but lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Okay, here's a dumb question...is there any such a thing as a "power soak" or capacitance type system for "storing" power? Maybe I'm digging a little too deep into Star Trek eppisodes, but I seem to recall a device that received a constant amperage and delivered amperage up to, and in some cases beyond its input. It may have been a piece of military equipment. I don't really remember.


----------

